# Oatmeal Blueberry Muffin Recipe--TNT



## PA Baker (Mar 9, 2007)

*Oatmeal Blueberry Muffins*

½ c quick cooking (or regular) oats
½ c juice (any flavor you have on hand is fine; I've used OJ, but tried pear today with success)
3/4 c whole wheat flour
3/4 c AP flour
½ c white sugar
1 ¼ tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp baking soda
½ c plain yogurt (not fat free)
1 egg, beaten
1 c blueberries (if frozen, do not thaw; if fresh toss with a bit of flour to keep them from sinking)

Grease or spray w/ nonstick spray (I use Baker's Joy) a 12 c muffin pan. In a small bowl, mix the oats and juice together. Set aside.

In a medium bow, mix flours, sugar, baking powder, salt and baking soda. Add in the yogurt and egg, making sure everything is thoroughly combined. Stir in the oat mixture, and fold in blueberries. Spoon batter into the prepared muffin cups.

Bake 18-20 minutes in 400F oven or until tester comes out clean.

I like the fact that these muffins aren't very sweet but if you want to make them a bit sweeter I think they'd be great with a streusel topping.


----------



## Dina (Mar 9, 2007)

This sounds wonderful PABaker.  I make oatmeal berry cookies similar to this recipe.  I will try these soon.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good, thanks for posting. 

I have frozen wild raspberries that I will sub for the blueberries.  And I have had wonderful results in the past with using all whole wheat flour, actually whole wheat soft/pastry/cake flour, not ww bread flour.

Appreciate the recipe


----------

